# POSTFIX : postmap



## best (Jul 24, 2009)

hi all, i'm a newby here, and sorry for my poor english..

i try to build a webmail system using postfix and (almost) have finished install it (postfix). but problem comes when i use the following command :

postmap /usr/local/etc/postfix/transport

but a message come :
postmap: fatal: open /usr/local/etc/postfix/transport: No such file or directory.

really need help.
thanks.


----------



## vivek (Jul 24, 2009)

You need to create /usr/local/etc/postfix/transport with actual content and update master.cf or main.cf with config option.


----------



## frustphil (Aug 30, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> You need to create /usr/local/etc/postfix/transport with actual content and update master.cf or main.cf with config option.



hi could you please show me how? I am a super newbie... pls be detail with your reply.. thank you so much..


----------



## frustphil (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi could you pls tell me which parameters in master.cf and main.cf I should update???


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 31, 2009)

Postfix Documentation
Postfix Configuration Parameters
Mail transport switch


----------

